# What age do the ears stand up?



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Just curious, I can't wait for his ears to stand up and be bigger then his head!


----------



## Jules

Meoquis were up at 6 weeks, more sturdy looking if you know what i mean at 8 weeks then one flopped at just over 9 weeks and popped back up around hmm 11 weeks I think. It's normal for them to go up and down a bit, teething can cause it.


----------



## Maleighchi

I got Aries at 12 weeks and his ears were not standing up.










But now they are standing up all the time. He's 5 months old now.


----------



## amy527

I got Mr. Big at 9 weeks and both his ears were up but his left ear fell at about 10 or 11 weeks but it stood back up 2 weeks later and they've been standing strong ever since.


----------



## OrchardLane

Our puppies' ears usually stand up around 5-6 weeks old and then go through the teething/growth "flop" phases as most Chihuahuas do.


----------



## CM Katie

Mia's ears were always up- didn't even flop during teething.
Carl's ears were always down- they never stood up 

I can't wait to see Bailey with his ears up either! He'll look so grown up


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

^^^^^^ me either!!!  Precious still has the odd floppy ear lol..but mainley they stand up now, they stood up at about 6 months lol late bloomer my one...


----------



## carrera

we got carrera at 7 weeks and her ears werent up--then went through the flop phase for a few weeks, they went every which way then they were up completely by 12-14 weeks i think.


----------



## Choco

Nilla's ears are up at 9 weeks.
Choco's ears were up at 8 weeks.


----------



## Kristin

Boss's ears never did stand up. He's 3yrs now and they still only stand up when he gets excited or curious about something.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Awww, ok... well, hopefully Bailey's ears will stand up! They seem to be getting higher every couple days... crossing my fingers!


----------



## Chico's Mum

When I got Chico his ears was up. He was 9 weeks old.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

I quite like it when they have floppy ears sometimes, they remind me of a teeny weeny labrador.. lol I love the big butterfly ears that you get on papillons too though,.. 

Floppy or stand up ears for chis, i love them all the same!xx


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

I love them floppy too, but I hope for them to stand so big that when the wind blows, he could take flight!  lol


----------

